# I Think My Computer Might Be Infected



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

On 2 occasions in the last week, I have received Mail Delivery error message:Delivery to the following recipients was aborted after 2 second(s):

Final-recipient: rfc822; [email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 5.1.1
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable
Last-attempt-Date: Sat, 10 Jan 2015 08:54:21 +0000​The other message was similar and also had a de country code.

I haven't sent any emails to people in Germany. In the above case, the site hosts freemail.

So I think I have a bot. I am running spybot on my laptop. Looks like that will take a couple of hours. On my Imac, I didn't think I needed spyware. I have a virus scanner on both machines.

_ETA: I do have the Mac firewall turned on._ 

My laptop is running Windows 8.1. Does it have a firewall? I still have trouble finding things in windows 8. If not, recommendation?

Any other thing I need to do?

Thanks


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

What kind of virus protection do you have on that Mac?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I doubt the email message came from you. More likely a spammer is using random email addresses for the return address, and you just happen to be on his list. You can verify that by inspecting the email header information to determine authoritatively where the email came from. The message you posted doesn't tell you much.

You can probably just forget about it. The messages will eventually stop.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> What kind of virus protection do you have on that Mac?


Norton for Mac. Just upgraded to newer version. Free from internet provider.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nevada said:


> I doubt the email message came from you. More likely a spammer is using random email addresses for the return address, and you just happen to be on his list. You can verify that by inspecting the email header information to determine authoritatively where the email came from. The message you posted doesn't tell you much.
> 
> You can probably just forget about it. The messages will eventually stop.


Thanks.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Both computers appear clean. 

I received about 5 more mail delivery failed messages overnight.

ETA: Another 5 today.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Both computers appear clean.
> 
> I received about 5 more mail delivery failed messages overnight.


The spammer has probably already been dealt with, but it will take a while for undeliverable messages to work through the system. It should stop within a few days.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Are you getting emails from Homesteading Today okay?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nevada said:


> The spammer has probably already been dealt with, but it will take a while for undeliverable messages to work through the system. It should stop within a few days.


None today, so you were right on.

Thanks


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Are you getting emails from Homesteading Today okay?


Yes, I'm not having a problem sending or receiving emails. I thought my computer might have been infected with a bot that was using my computer to send out emails, but it was clean. Apparently a spammer was using my email address when sending out spam emails. I was being notified whenever an email timed out. Not something that affected my email at all.


----------

